# Boots 10.5 or 11??



## Tugs (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm looking to buy a new pair of boots and have decided on the Burton Ambush (Don't live in North America so my options were pretty limited to begin with). Anyhow, the problem is, the only store actually carrying the shoe only has it available in a 10.5. They fit snug but my toes crunch up a little bit and from what I've read, any crunch up is bad. I can't take em home unless I buy them and I don't know if they will pack out enough (.5 size) where they'll be comfy to ride. The thing is if I get 11s I'll order them off the States and return will be virtually impossible; and the 10.5s that I can buy in store, I can't return since its on sale or whatever.

So what are your guys' thoughts? Will the 10.5s pack out, should I go for the 11s or wait until I can try on both? Thanks in advance :happy:

p.s.
My feet aren't as crunched up as these guys right here to give you an idea
http://www.the-house.com/helpdesk/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/boot-sizing.jpg


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Tugs,

You want to have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the boot's liner with both your toes and your heels.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Tugs (Jan 2, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Please measure your foot


Hey guys, my longer foot comes out to about 28.5 cm


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Tugs,

That sounds good. 28.5 cm equates to 10.5. 

Here are some tips on what is snug and what is too snug:

Your boots should be snug! The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Piggybacking onto this thread, is it better to size for your smaller foot or larger foot?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Rogue said:


> Piggybacking onto this thread, is it better to size for your smaller foot or larger foot?


Hi,

It is best to size for your larger foot if there is a size difference. This can usually then be well accommodated by the normal heat fit process.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Hmmm I have slight, but noticeable heel lift in one foot over the other is why I was asking. I've been reading all the boot fitting questions lately and it made me wonder. Maybe I need to stop by the store sometime


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Rogue said:


> Hmmm I have slight, but noticeable heel lift in one foot over the other is why I was asking.


Hi Bro,

Please let us know your foot measurements and the boot size.

STOKED!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm a chick and I've been riding size 8 (25cm) my foot is 23 cm and as you would imagine about 1.5 cm of insole leftover past my toes when I take out the insole and put my foot on it. I've looked up sizing charts and that puts me at size 6 which I can't imagine squeezing my foot into. I remember wearing my friend's size 7 once in her house and it felt, like you said in another post, very wrong. 

I'm not due for new boots, but these threads about boot fitting has made me wonder the difference in my riding if I downsized. I have narrow heels and any lift I notice comes from within the liner. 

I didn't mean to completely hijack this thread oops.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hah! As far as I'm concerned there is no such thing as a hijack when feet are involved. 

Sorry about the Bro thing, my highly esteemed *Sister*.

I know it can be hard to adjust to but yes, your boots are two sizes too large. The single best thing you can do for your riding is to correct that. It will set your performance on fire.

We want to get you so that when your boots are tightly laced, you have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. At first you will wince in disgust at how different this feels. After a year of riding you will put on your old boots and they will feel grossly loose to you .


----------

